# Split hive now weak has SHB larva problem what to do



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I would freeze any comb with small hive beetle larvae in it. Replace it with an empty foundationless frame. The bee won't have to deal with guarding an empty foundationless frame. If you can boost the population any, it would help. Shake in some nurse bees from some hive that can spare them.


----------

